
Artificial Ignorance - kirse
http://www.alexstjohn.com/WP/2017/04/29/artificial-ignorance-2/
======
PaulHoule
The lesson of history is that people don't learn from history.

In the 1960s there was talk of the "intelligence explosion", double-
exponential growth, and all the rest of it. And that was when people didn't
have the least idea of how long Silicon had to run.

Winter will always be a few months away as long as you have people learning
"machine learning" because Marc Cuban told them to.

This book from the 1980s

[https://www.amazon.com/Eco-computer-Intelligence-Geoff-L-
Sim...](https://www.amazon.com/Eco-computer-Intelligence-Geoff-L-
Simons/dp/0471913405/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1501001467&sr=1-1&keywords=%22eco-
computer%22)

makes a strong case that the 1960's "Forbin Project" scenario of a single
malevolent won't happen and instead we will have multiple competing centers
that will shirk their duties long before they start fighting each other and
us.

